# Blown exspansion tank



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

😳😳😳😳


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Might need to check the t&p and the prv.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I've seen they have about an 80% fail rate within 5 years when not recharged annually.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Stress factor when u have the tank hanging sideway without support..


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Stress factor when u have the tank hanging sideway without support..



There is strap iron holding the tank up. You can barley see it in the first picture.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> View attachment 51929
> View attachment 51937
> 
> 
> 😳😳😳😳


Expansion tank, sure that's not a heating system tank -- used for thermal expansion?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Expansion tank, sure that's not a heating system tank -- used for thermal expansion?



Nope it's a thermal exspansion tank from homer depo. Customer had them install it in 2009


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I made this video a few months ago, the expansion tank was only about 2 years old. My guess is the HO/Installer never charged it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtGkElIzsUk


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> I made this video a few months ago, the expansion tank was only about 2 years old. My guess is the HO/Installer never charged it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtGkElIzsUk



Private ?????


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Replaced two failed expansion tanks today.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Private ?????


Private??? I didn't think anything was private on Plumbing Zone, definitely not images. 

haha, i changed the privacy settings on the video.


----------

